# [Solved] NetworkManager inactive after wakeup

## bzImage

Hi guys, every time i wake my laptop (after a hibernate-ram command) i have to make a:

/etc/init.d/NetworkManager restart

because the NetworkManager process goes to "inactive"

```

/etc/init.d/NetworkManager start

 * WARNING: NetworkManager has already started, but is inactive

```

How can i "restart" the NetworkManager automagically after wakeup ?

(Where do i put a script to make a restart ?)

Thanks.Last edited by bzImage on Tue Feb 14, 2012 2:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bzImage

err... anyone ?

----------

## publiosulpicio

I have the same problem.

----------

## bzImage

NetworkManager seems to work fine (no need to restart it after wake up) now after: 

```

emerge -auDNv  world

revdep-rebuild

emerge -av1 dbus-glib 

emerge -av1 --noconfmem consolekit pambase shadow 

etc-update 

rc-update add net.lo default

```

and in general follow: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-858965-highlight-.html

etc-update modified a lot of my startup /etc/init.d files maybe just running etc-update solves this

----------

## views63

 *bzImage wrote:*   

> NetworkManager seems to work fine (no need to restart it after wake up) now after: 
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge -auDNv  world
> ...

 

----------

## abasme

the solution to these issue is:

on file /etc/rc.conf change

 *Quote:*   

> rc_hotplug="!net.*"

 

them reboot, the problem is whith openrc.

----------

